# Putty Crashing on Windows 7 64bit



## askWinters (Aug 11, 2010)

When using Putty to SSH into a Linux server, while running XMING to display XWindows, when switching between Windows Windows and the PUTTY terminal window, sometimes PUTTY is frozen. Sometimes the application I switch from is frozen too.

We are running:
OS: Win7Prox64bit
SSH: PUTTY 0.60
XServer: XMing 6.9.0.31

Any ideas?

Similar problems have been reported by:
http://techguy.org/925390
http://techguy.org/909343


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Have you tried cygwin instead?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe Win7 is too new for it. Try the putty.exe / properties / compatibility settings.


----------



## askWinters (Aug 11, 2010)

Please elaborate upon what you mean by "Try the putty.exe / properties / compatibility settings." 
Thanks.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Right click on putty, choose Properties, then Compatibility tab. Tell it to run under XP emulation.


----------



## askWinters (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you. I will try that. Meanwhile I found this site: http://www.softpedia.com/reviews/wi...nning-on-Windows-7-Part-V-Review-107245.shtml referenced the same problem.
Our employees get this message to: "SSH, Telnet and Rlogin client has stopped working"

I will what you have suggested and will report back. Thank you.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thread has been reopened as requested.

Threads close after 45 days of inactivity. If posters seeking help don't reply within that time period then it appears that they have decided to abandon the thread and/or may have sought help elsewhere.


----------



## askWinters (Aug 11, 2010)

The issue still occurs even if set for XP mode.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

askWinters said:


> The issue still occurs even if set for XP mode.


Running Putty in Compatibility Mode is not the same as XP mode. Which did you try?

I run putty just fine in Windows 7 64 bit but I don't run xming nor do I know what it is.


----------



## askWinters (Aug 11, 2010)

From the Compatibility Tab on the properties Window of any given executable, you may check the "Run this program in compatibility mode for" check box to enable compatibility mode. The drop down menu below it allows you to select:
Windows 95
Windows 98 / ME
Windows NT 4.0 SP5
Windows 2000
Windows XP SP2
Windows XP SP3
Windows Server 2003 SP1
Windows Server 2008 SP1
Windows Vista
Windows Vista SP1
Windows Vista SP2

What do you mean by your post Squashman?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

That is not XP mode. That is the compatability setting.


----------



## askWinters (Aug 11, 2010)

Ah yes. I see. I apologize for the typo. As directed by lunarlander, I tried the Compatibility Mode with the XP3 option. 

Are you suggesting that I try downloading and running XP Mode?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

re-opened at OP request


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Reopened again.


----------



## askWinters (Aug 11, 2010)

resolution was to stop using putty and start using Xshell by Netsarang. Netsarang also offers an entire Xmanager package that includes both SSH and X. Seems like both are really nice software packages and work very well so far in testing.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Cygwin does the same thing and more, and is free.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

jiml8 said:


> Cygwin does the same thing and more, and is free.


DeJaVu.


----------



## Sann (Dec 22, 2011)

I had the same problem up to now. I am using win7 (64bit). 

Just right click on putty.exe, and choose "Troubleshoot Compatibility", then follow the common sense and it should not crash anymore.


----------

